# Dog Island in July....?



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Any word on the inshore bite around Lanark village this time of year (July-August)? What should I look for as for as water temp & tide swings? Any dangerous rocks/hazards I should know about before I launch the skiff for the first time? Would even be willing to meet up with someone who knows the area (beers on me) one weekend and push them around the flats. I typically fish farther east down the Big Bend, but I'm interested in exploring some new fisheries. 

*Also interested in any cool sand bars/beach spots accessible by boat that i can pull my LT25 up too in the afternoons to cool off* feel free to share anything


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

The Lanark shoal , Turkey pt shoal. Nice report from this past weekend over in northwest forum on fla sportsman. To launch at Lanark ramp you have to join the boat club. They own the ramp. Water temp is 85 surface temp.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Only waterhole I know is the tiki hut at alligator point marina. Not on the water and not sure if you can dock and walk up or anchor around boat ramp and walk about 75 foot to it. Maybe low hydrogen or forgotten coast will add some info.


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

It’s bigger water than you think, wind has been terrible this month blowing mainly out of the west which is a worst case scenario for this area. There’s good flats both east and west from Lanark. Dog island might be a little too far of a haul in your gheenoe. Trout and redfish are slowing down with the warm weather


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Forgottencoast said:


> It’s bigger water than you think, wind has been terrible this month blowing mainly out of the west which is a worst case scenario for this area. There’s good flats both east and west from Lanark. Dog island might be a little too far of a haul in your gheenoe. Trout and redfish are slowing down with the warm weather


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Ended up fishing the flats right outside of Lanark Reef, managed a few trout on the rising tide in the AM but dodged rainstorms for most of the morning.... saw a lot of tarpon tho cool stuff


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Better schedule an appointment with the optometrist, 'cause you're seeing things. There aren't any tarpon from Tampa to the Flora-Bama Lounge.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' said:


> Ended up fishing the flats right outside of Lanark Reef, managed a few trout on the rising tide in the AM but dodged rainstorms for most of the morning.... saw a lot of tarpon *Mullet *tho cool stuff


Fixed that typo for ya!


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

On 2nd thought, It was early... and my mind was a little fuzzy from a few too many libations the night before... must've been seeing things.. .


----------

